# LED light controller



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya all

I saw on here from Reptiles Ink, a product advertised, an LED light controller that phased the lights, white light for day, blue for evening/night. Dimable too....well that sounded great too me, but was it all that it was cracked up to be :hmm: and more to the point, could I work it :lol2:

Well I took a chance and I'm glad I did, ok here's a run down

I got the kit, for me 3 light strips (which contain both the white and blue LEDs), which have wires and mounting strips complete :2thumb:

The controller gadget

The plug

The instructions

So first things first, put the lights in....no new holes need drilling, the handy things just fit thru vents :2thumb:, so then plug the strips into the unit, and then the unit into the power ( as per instruction)

Ok we are good to go

Now comes the bit I was dreading as me and technical equipment have a checkered history :lol2:.....but it was a dream, work my way thru the instructions and it was easy, you set the clock, the time you want the day (in my case white) light on and off, the time you want the night (in my case blue) light on and off, the max 'strength' you want the day and night light and the 'overlap' period, where is dims down (to create that dawn and dusk effect)

It took me a maximum of 20 minutes all in all, and then I sat back and watched

For something so simple to set up it looks a dream and I can at last see in my vivs properly :2thumb:

Highly recommend them

Heather


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I know its a big ask but could you possibly post some pcitures or even a video of this in action. I'd love to see it working and could be tempted to purchase. I hate the way my lights just turn on and off from 0-100-0.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmm I can try and get some photos but I'm not sure how well it will show the effect, it's very gradual, that's the beauty of it, and I've only got my camera on my phone :lol2: it 'phases' over a period of your choice. I've got it set at 2hrs, so it takes 2hrs to reach maximum (which I have set at 60% in the day, 30% night) and 2 hrs to dim down again at 'dusk' . It's really very nice


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

7am and at 5%










7:30 am and at 17%


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

8am and at 31%


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Last 2 for now 

8:30 am and 46% 










And 9am and at 60% which is my max (don't want it too bright)










I'll try and get some pics of the changeover at 4pm if I'm not buzzing around like a bluebottle, no promises though


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant, you're a star! Blue light next! :whistling2:

I think one of these will have to go on the wish list!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok here we go again .... Phase 2

3:30 and 10% daylight 









3:45 and 6% daylight + 3% nightlight


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

3:55 and 2% daylight + 4% nightlight


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

4:05 and we are just on blue now  5%


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Fair play to you! Thank you very much. I think you should get one for free for this!.. I'll give you £25 for it! :whistling2:

Genuinely though, thanks, when funds allow for presents I'll treat myself!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooooh I'm not done yet  :lol2: the blue gets better


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Blue at 15% (4:30pm) 










4:50pm and at 20%


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Last one 5:30 pm and 30% which is as bright as I personally have it


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

That's only 30%?! That's well bright! How long are the strips?

Thanks again.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh btw, these lights are LEDs and don't give UV, they don't claim to do so and are not for that purpose, I wouldn't want any newbies thinking they could be used instead of  but as well as .....they look very pretty  give great night vision and are dim able. I have UV but it's very bright so I limit it to a 'x' hours per day for my Leo's (depending on what suits the individual)


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> That's only 30%?! That's well bright! How long are the strips?
> 
> Thanks again.


30cm long, and actually it's quite subtle, the photo is deceptive with the blue. I can see in, but u have to stare hard


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm unsure now, as I don't have a plinth/lip running along the top to hide direct glare from outside the viv like you do in your pics :/


----------



## tom93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you have a link to where you can get these from and how much are they? I'd like some for my crestie especially at night when he's active. If they're suitable that is


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure, here you go, just pm Dave (aka Reptiles Ink) 

I'm thinking of getting some for my cresties when finances allow

Bother, forgot the link :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...31132-automated-day-night-led-controller.html


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Sure, here you go, just pm Dave (aka Reptiles Ink)
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some for my cresties when finances allow
> 
> Bother, forgot the link :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...31132-automated-day-night-led-controller.html


Fantastic, many thanks for this :notworthy:



kitschyduck said:


> Hmmm, I'm unsure now, as I don't have a plinth/lip running along the top to hide direct glare from outside the viv like you do in your pics :/


If you have a runner for the glass you can put them behind that as they are very low profile.
I also have some new ones with a built in alloy reflector.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

So how much Dave for a blue/white strip with alloy reflector and controller posted?


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ooohh!!!*

Where can I get one????


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

ThatFredChick said:


> Where can I get one????


From me, drop me a pm with what strips you need with it and Ill give you a quote.


----------



## tom93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just want to say how good this LED controller is. After seeing this thread I decided to buy one. I contacted reptiles ink who was very helpful and received and set up the controller and LEDs yesterday. They definitely don't disappoint. Thanks reptiles ink  I would reccomend to anyone :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Ahh, the reflector may help! 
This could be the perfect solution to stop the light from the viv from shining into my TV screen opposite the viv. We can just turn off the LEDs at leisure without the snakes losing any heat


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Sold quite a few now and getting good reports.:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Quick question on this. Do you need a controller per viv or can you use one controller for say a stack of 3 vivs? Also are the LEDs waterproof? Could work wonders on my fish tank.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

chalky76 said:


> Quick question on this. Do you need a controller per viv or can you use one controller for say a stack of 3 vivs? Also are the LEDs waterproof? Could work wonders on my fish tank.


Yes 1 controller can run a stack of vivs.
The LEDs are ok with water for spraying, humidity etc but can't be submerged in water. They are ok to put in the hood of a tank.
I can however supply very high brightness single LEDs that can be submerged that can be used with the controller.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats really cool, mate. Dont suppose you ship to the US yet?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

jarich said:


> Thats really cool, mate. Dont suppose you ship to the US yet?


Yes I can do, pm sent.


----------

